# Scratched Golf GT TDi Repairable?



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

So I left work on Tuesday night with a misted up windscreen and misjudged the gap in the gate out the office car park which resulted in this 










Could anyone tell me if it's worth attempting to fix myself or if it's too far gone for a home repair. I've ordered the scratch master kit from Paints4U but not sure if that'll be able to fix it? It's metallic black LC9Z if that helps

Any help/guidance would be much appreciated. TIA :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That looks like a spray job sorry


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a spray job, you could try to polish the scratches away with a machine so it less visible, best to take to a professional so you know you are getting the best results from polishing, certainly worth a shot, a respray will be expensive.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

It certainly looks like a spray job from the photo. Door strip and sill could be done as a SMART repair but I don't like SMART repairs on doors. A decent 'back street' sprayer should be able to do this. It's not difficult but DO get some recommendations first and cheapest is definitely not always best. AND I would clearly explain to the painter that I am a fussy customer, but that I don't mind paying the extra for a QUALITY job.
Around here I would expect to pay £150-£175.

HIH


----------



## Scoobyworx (Jan 7, 2013)

Painting the door properly means removing all trims seals etc, ins approved repairer probably around £200


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Looky like it needs to be resprayed.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Was the thing you hit white/yellow because if its just the paint off the thing you hit on the surface then it will come out


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. Gave it a polish with Megs #205 on a rotary at the weekend and got the worst of it out. By no means perfect but i'll have to put up with it like this for now:










Once i'd polished the door it made the rest of the car look grey so flew round it and did the rest which left this:










Much better :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

That is very impressive mate considering how it looked, well done. What pad did you use with the 205?


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Thanks AndyCA. I just used a Clean Your Car own brand white pad. Seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

You may get someone to 'smart repair' the door but being metallic the repair would be hard to make invisible


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Why would a smart repair be hard to make invisible?? 

I ask as that is my Job and I would do a repair like that all the time. 

Rob


----------

